# Smuggler's Notch w/ older teens?



## senorak (Aug 15, 2011)

Have wanted to trade into Smuggs for years....and finally booked a week for next August 2012.  I'm very excited.....but as I am looking over the various sites & reviews, I'm beginning to have doubts as to whether my kids and DH will like it.  My youngest will be 15, and daughter 17, and I doubt my 22 yo will come along, since he complained loudly (and was miserable) during this summer's trip to Hilton Head.  I'm happy touring the area, relaxing by the pool, hiking, etc.  My husband and youngest love to golf, but other than the mini golf at Smuggs, the recommend courses are all very pricey.  

Our "family vacations" the past few years have been to Hilton Head, (and we will return to HHI in late June 2012).  Thought the Vermont area would be a nice change, (or addition).....but from what I've read, Smuggs seems more for families w/ younger children?  Thoughts?  For those who have visited Smuggs w/ older teens....did they enjoy it?

DEB


----------



## DanM (Aug 15, 2011)

I can't speak about Smuggs specifically, but I am afraid I can speak to vacationing with older teens and young adults. The only trips that work anymore are ski vacation where I am paying and they are playing...usually elsewhere on the mountain. For most summer destinations they simply have different interests, or would rather enjoy them with their friends than parents. Bringing a friend can help, but with three kids that would add up. I would recommend asking them what kind of vacation they would consider joining you on if they had a choice...and be prepared for the answer to be awkward.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 15, 2011)

I have never been to Smuggs, so I'm only going by what I've heard from others. There are several people I know who go to Smuggs yearly and have been for many years. Their kids look forward to going back each summer, but it may be because they know so many people who also go back at the same time each year.  It soulds like there are lots of activities going on.  I have no idea how "new" kids are brought into the group.


----------



## senorak (Aug 15, 2011)

For the Hilton Head trip, we do allow the kids to invite friends.....and usually, we book 2 units.  My daughter has brought a friend along for the past 3 years, although the youngest son hesitates to bring a friend, since he spends much of the vacation golfing w/ my husband.  The older son, (21 now), has brought a friend or opted to stay home, (tho this year, we didn't allow him to stay home alone---due to the condition of our house when we returned home after one of those trips.).  I'm not sure if my husband will enjoy Smuggs, if golfing is not available, (or way out of our budget).  

DEB


----------



## rachel1998 (Aug 15, 2011)

We were just there this past June. We had two 13 year olds and a 6 year old. Ihave to say that the 13 year olds were a little bored. We did take them horseback riding close by to the resort and they enjoyed that. We did a lot of sightseeing,Ben and Jerry's, Vermont Teddy Bear Factory and so on. The 6 year old had a ball, not so much for the old ones. I loved it by the way.


----------



## STEVIE (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi we went there when our sons were 15 and 12. They really didn't enjoy the vacation as much as they did at other resorts. We enjoyed our day in Stowe and driving through the notch, but that was just one day. I have friends who have owned there for years and never trade. Their daughter has "grown up" there and looks forward to going every year because she has made friends with other kids who vacation there every year during the same week. The parents are very friendly with other families who go there every year at the same time. I think this resort is great for famlies with small children because there are alot of family activities geared for them, and they create lasting friendships with other families. Sue


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 16, 2011)

My son grew up there and still comes with us (he is 23!). There are pools, of course, and also a new zipline 3 hour canopy tour and segways. For the older boy, he could attend the eve adult shows like the comedy club, adult magic and hypnosis show, bands, etc. Guided hikes. Just depends what they like to do. There is basketball, volleyball, places in the area to visit - like Ben and Jerry's. There are a few nice golf courses nearby that you can go to on your own, etc. There are movie theaters in Stowe and Essex. If they have freinds with them, they will be fine.


----------



## AKE (Aug 20, 2011)

Smuggs is for kids. There is a teen's club but it seems to attract young teens (at least when we were there), not those in their later teen years. If you want to go skiing it is great but for the summer holidays I would look elsewhere where there is more to do for older teens.


----------



## yumdrey (Aug 21, 2011)

My sons (16, 15 and 9) went to smuggs a year ago, and older ones didn't like there. Two older ones played tennis and had daily tennis lessons but they said Hilton Head is better for tennis and more things to do.
Youngest one liked kids activities and waterpark, but older ones didn't go to waterpark at all.
So we don't plan to go to smuggs anymore.
However, families with young kids will like smuggs, they offer many different activities all summer.


----------



## senorak (Aug 21, 2011)

This is what I was afraid of......my kids are now "too old" to enjoy Smuggs.  They aren't into the "group activities" anymore....prefer being more independent and doing things w/ a friend or two....be it golf, swimming, tennis, etc.  They were never into arts & crafts, sing-a-longs, etc.  I thought they might enjoy the outdoor activities at Smuggs....canoeing, ziplines, etc.....but if everything has a cost, (above the activity fee), things can get quite expensive.  I know I would enjoy touring the area....but will have to re-evaluate this exchange.   

Deb


----------



## charford (Aug 25, 2011)

> This is what I was afraid of......my kids are now "too old" to enjoy Smuggs. They aren't into the "group activities" anymore....prefer being more independent and doing things w/ a friend or two....be it golf, swimming, tennis, etc. They were never into arts & crafts, sing-a-longs, etc. I thought they might enjoy the outdoor activities at Smuggs....canoeing, ziplines, etc.....but if everything has a cost, (above the activity fee), things can get quite expensive. I know I would enjoy touring the area....but will have to re-evaluate this exchange.



Smuggs has a driving range, tennis courts and swimming pools. There is plenty for the independent type. Very few activities have an additional cost.


----------



## enag (Aug 25, 2011)

I've been an owner for 18 years, and I have to agree with most of the comments about older teens.  This is a family resort, so there are lots of things for young children and maybe kids up to 12-13; for teens, not so much unless they are really outgoing and happen to meet some other kids there own age.  Smuggs has tried many different things to try to entertain older teens, and they do have an outside movie night, night volleyball for teens, among some other ideas, but if you have teens, you know that organized activities are not what they like to do.  

Our kids grew up at Smuggs, and have made many friends over the years, so they still enjoy coming up into their 20s.  But unless you bring a friend for them, they may not have a great time.

There is on site a driving range, Stowe is great for biking, there is the new zip line, tennis, hikes, etc. for them to do.  Also, if you come up towards the end of the year, it may be possible for them to work as a camp counselor since many of the counselors have to go back to school before camps officially end.  Our kids did that for many years which helped pass the day (and earn them some money and discounts as an employee).

Smuggs is a wonderful vacation if your expectations are in line with what is available.


----------



## 3kids4me (Aug 31, 2011)

Deb, when are you supposed to be there? We are August owners.  I agree that it can be harder for older kids unless they have a friend with them. The swimming pools are great but it's nice to enjoy them with someone!  My kids also "grew up" at Smuggs are we are friends with other families who come at the same time...for me, that makes it much more special than if we didn't know anyone.  There is quite a lot to do at the resort though; maybe you can have them mail you an activities booklet to see if your kids would be interested in any of it.

The camps do go up to age 17, so if your kids are so inclined, they can meet a lot of other teens there.

P.S.  My 19 year old son did not come with us this year, as his friends are no longer coming up and he wanted to be home with those friends before he goes back to school.  Your son may have a better time because he can go to the adult activities at night where you have to be 21.  But he probably enjoys doing his own thing at his age.


----------

